

Should I be worried? - bananachips

my cofounder revealed today that if he were a billionaire, he wouldn't be working on our startup (he'd be on some island).<p>does that bode ill for our startup?
======
MaysonL
Are you saying that if you had a billion bucks, you _would_ be working on this
startup?

~~~
bananachips
yes. I want this company to exist and to do well.

------
monsto
Nope. It's a prediction. you simply know what his goal is.

